# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  АНТ-8 в 1:72 из смолы

## KAJUK

Почти готов к выпуску..

----------


## KAJUK

Первые "блины"

----------


## rotfront

> Первые "блины"


Александр, а форма разъёмно-вставная что-ли?

----------


## KAJUK

> Александр, а форма разъёмно-вставная что-ли?


да,именно так

"родной" ц-план...

----------


## KAJUK

Приладил движки...

----------


## KAJUK

Окраска...

----------


## KAJUK

получается как-то так...

----------


## KAJUK

почти готов....

----------

